# Big Boy (6'6", 250lbs) need help finding a big fat bike 5" tires



## jaggittens (Oct 25, 2007)

Big boy (6'6", 250lbs) need help finding a big fat bike with big tires. Please help. Must be reasonably priced, as I'm a lazy dirtbag who hates working and would rather hang out on my bike. Please help.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

What is your price range?

Without knowing price range, this here looks like a pretty sweet deal. Nice strong steel frame with a rock shox bluto fork. Rims look pretty good too.

Save up to 60% off new Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Lurch X9 SRAM ROckshox Bluto Equipped


----------



## jaggittens (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Mack. I had not seen that bike on the bikesdirect site. Still, a bit small. Top tube must be longer. The seat tube, well, with dropper posts, as long legged men...Who cares. They might look funny but they may fit. Ultimately I am looking for a frame, from China, carbon, cheap and with a long top tube...Ideas? Steel is real, don't get me wrong, if there are any out there with a long top tube. At least steel can get recycled. Aluminum, much the same.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

you're going to have a hard time finding anything that fits properly, unless you can squeeze onto a 21" frame and you'll be lucky to find anything even that large in chinese carbon.. 
Good luck.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

^agreed. Not sure how long of a top tube you would like, but BD's Ti frames go up 651mm for ETT so about 25.6 inches. However they start at $1,999, but that is also built.

Save up to 60% off new Titanium Rockshox Bluto Equipped Fat Bikes and Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Titanium Sturgis Bullet 2x10 SRAM


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

fwiw, I'm 6'8 & 270# and have mostly ridden 21" fat frames, with the exception of an XXL Surly Pugsley, which I absolutely hated. To date, I've owned 2 9:ZERO:7's (a 135mm rear Tusken and a 197mm rear Whiteout, both 21" seat tubes, with a 25.2" effective top tube and 70mm stems, a 21" Salsa Bucksaw with a 25.6" effective tt, (also with a 70mm stem, but I'm tempted to go shorter...) and the XXL (22") pugsley, which had a 24.6" ETT, but with a 120mm Stem, stock, it was actually quite a bit longer... I hated being stretched out and prefer a more compact cockpit, which makes the bike easier to throw around. I've had to do a fair amount of improvisation to dial in my fit, though... with a 37" inseam, I've had to use a KS-Lev dropper post that's 435mm long to get my seat height correct- I considered using a 450mm alloy post, however at my weight, I've found that even 400mm posts tend to bend and Thomson doesn't make one long enough...

In a perfect world, I'd go custom, but until I hit the lottery, I'll make do. until then, I'll keep dreaming about a Lenz Fatilac...
Full Suspension Fat Bike Lenz Sport Fatillac


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Surly Ice Cream Truck has a top tube of 635 mm. The Wednesday only goes up to 624, but costs a lot less.

Ice Cream Truck | Bikes | Surly Bikes


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

The Watchman from Advocate has a 550 mm eff top tube. If i were looking at the ICT or Watchman, I'd definitely build
From a frame set for cost savings. I believe the frame set on the ICT avoids the offset issues of the Pugsleys.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm 6'5" and 260 on a 9 Zero 7. Mine has a Thomson setback seatpost and an 80mm stem with Jones H Bars. It's been a great bike.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

*Big Boy (6'6", 250lbs) need help finding a big fat bike 5" tires*

I'm 6'6" and am on a FM190 chiner frame. Hung Fu I believe. I weigh more than you and this frame/bike has held up great. 
It's actually a great fit. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Remember, it's reach, not top tube length that determines fit.
A bike with a slack seat tube angle will have a longer top tube than one with the same reach and a steeper seat tube angle.
Once you fit your bike, with your knee in proper relation to the pedals, they will have the same reach.
That's why we use reach these days instead of top tube.
Especially for us tall guys, with the weird seat tube shapes that are out now, who knows where the "effective top tube" ends in back.
Reach is a clear, easy to compare number, irrespective of seat tube shape and angle.
The only thing to remember with reach is that if you have a low stack, reach will be reduced once you raise the handlebars.(due to the backwards angle of the head tube).

So, please use reach when comparing frames!

My XL 9zero7 is quite short for me at 6'5", but it's hard to find fat bikes with a decent reach.


----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

Check out my friends at https://elevenbike.com Tom is on to something awesome.....Great local NC company with US built frames..... spec out your ride any way you choose....


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

ElBorracho62 said:


> Check out my friends at https://elevenbike.com Tom is on to something awesome.....Great local NC company with US built frames..... spec out your ride any way you choose....


What, No Extra Large??


----------



## ElBorracho62 (Nov 6, 2014)

The sizes run big, I'm 6'2 and car comfortably ride a med. My suggestion is to give him a call or email....


----------

